# neighbours....mmc storyline



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I didnt realise this was gonna happen today but wasnt that surprised.

Wonder if they will deal with this storyline appropriately.


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

do you know i ahve missed lots with working OT, who is it rosie ?

xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

cleg said:


> do you know i ahve missed lots with working OT, who is it rosie ?
> 
> xxx


Yes
x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Apparently later in the week or next week they scan her again & she is pg, hmm mebbe not very realistic? Plus on todays episode the neighbours were asking what sex the baby was - surely she's only about 3 months pg at the most?


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

no heartbeat at 12w and then a miracle eh?  Great  . Really gonna help the sanity of those going through mmc/molar pgy/blighted ovum situations....Mind you this is the lady who did Carmellas magic 7w scan that we could actually see the shape of a baby.....so maybe its magic equipment.


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

I know your slating this (haven't seen it so not sure how they are doing it) but there was a story in the news the other week about a hosp in sunderland. They had scanned a lady and told her the baby had died. She decided not to have any intervention and let the m/c proceed naturally. Not sure what the whole story is but it turns out the hosp were wrong and the baby was fine, she has just recently given birth.

Sorry, don't mean to upset anyone.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

That's interesting that it's happened in real life as I read the spoilers too and thought how unrealistic it was.

Still a shame they can't keep a bit more realistic about what it's possible to see at each scan. and who throws a baby shower before the 12 week scan has come back ok? I realise that was for dramatic effect but wish they'd stick to real life a bit more on these things (I realise I'm asking the impossible).


----------



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

I watch Neighbours religiously and its the one thing I do every evening with a brew and a few biccies.  I never miss it.  But the other day when the story line had started (and I had already read the spoilers online) I started crying and I had to admit to DH that I couldnt face watching it for the moment so come 5.30 every evening I am at a loose end!  Am waiting until its all sorted out and then can watch it!

I think the bit that set me off was when Dan was looking at the photo of Sam pg!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I have heard of one case of this happening, out of the thousands that seem to occur.  There are new guidelines in the UK for establishing lack of heartbeat.  I had 2 scans and 2 people present before mine was confirmed.  I dunno I guess it just hit a nerve.

Saw the episode yesterday with the magic one second its here the next its not thing....also some talk about possibility of twin pregnancy with the molar one.  Can anyone enlighten me on that, wouldnt they have seen something before?

Gonna miss the rest of this weeks episodes and tbh not that bothered.


----------

